# Yellow Perch This Morning



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Caught about 40 yellow perch this morning. A lot were too small to keep. I only kept 10 for my old neighbor that loves to eat fish. Caught on a little tube bait under bobber.


















Marshy Hope Creek


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice catch


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

That's some good eating your neighbor will eat good


----------



## Lobo29 (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## sunil838 (Aug 18, 2015)

Great...Where eas this place ? Marshy hope creek..


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

sunil838 said:


> Great...Where eas this place ? Marshy hope creek..


 It is a creek about six miles long. Head waters are in Federalsburg MD. and six miles down the creek it empties into the Nanticoke River in Delaware.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice YPs ... maybe if we don't get much cold weather they will bite right through till springtime!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

fishhead said:


> Nice YPs ... maybe if we don't get much cold weather they will bite right through till springtime!


 That would be nice. I will be going for crappie this morning in a little while. With this warm weather they might be close to shore in or near the last of the lily pads. Lily pads are starting to thin out. Hope the fish are not out in the middle of lake. I only fish from shore. Has any one read the article in the Baltimore Sun this morning about winter pan fishing under a bobber? A lot of us know about winter fishing under a bobber for pan fish/crappie, but a great article if you want to learn how.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice post! Looks like a couple biggins in the batch.

Great pics too showing your terminal gear used on those fish. Thanks


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

andypat said:


> That would be nice. I will be going for crappie this morning in a little while. With this warm weather they might be close to shore in or near the last of the lily pads. Lily pads are starting to thin out. Hope the fish are not out in the middle of lake. I only fish from shore. Has any one read the article in the Baltimore Sun this morning about winter pan fishing under a bobber? A lot of us know about winter fishing under a bobber for pan fish/crappie, but a great article if you want to learn how.


 Well I tried for crappie this morning. What crazy weather. Wind gust to 25-30 MPH and on and off rain. I caught one crappie. Didn't get a chance to fish right because of weather. It was so warm I took off my coat. It hit 70 degree today, and going to be 70 for Christmas. IMO I need some cold dry weather. http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/outdoors/ph-cc-sp-gronaw-column-1220-20151220-column.html


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

Andy what's the address I'd put in to get to marshy hope?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Try the bridge off of Railroad Ave and the boat docks off of S Main Ave (off of route 308) in Federalsburg.
Huge white perch are caught here even in the dead of winter  .
Good luck.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CVILLEFISHERR said:


> Andy what's the address I'd put in to get to marshy hope?


 I can give you Latitude-Longitude # to put in your GPS if you have one. 38.694281 - 75.772155 That will get you to the marina.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Try the bridge off of Railroad Ave and the boat docks off of S Main Ave (off of route 308) in Federalsburg.
> Huge white perch are caught here even in the dead of winter  .
> Good luck.


 Sure would like to catch some of them huge white perch in the winter. I fish the Marshy Hope almost every day, and haven't caught one white perch. I know for sure they will be here big time on the spawning run. Yellows first, then the white's. Along with a few rockfish, and plenty of bass. I think the crappie might be ready now if you have a boat to find them.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

They are down deep but are there usually through the winter. I've seen monsters caught off the bridge in January and February. Mostly caught using live bait (bloodworms) on the bottom. Sharpstown is another good location for big winter perch.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Wish I could catch a few. We don't have any deep water in Federalsburg. 6-maybe 8 FT. is all we have. What bridge, I want to try it. I know of two bridges in Federalsburg. One is the Highway bridge. and the other in the railroad bridge. Pretty hard to fish off of them.


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

nice catch


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Andy, I was actually thinking about the bridge in Sharpstown. That's the best shot for some of those big white perch. The other 2 bridges are good from a boat.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Andy, I was actually thinking about the bridge in Sharpstown. That's the best shot for some of those big white perch. The other 2 bridges are good from a boat.


 OH OK, yes I will try Sharpstown. Got to learn more about the bridge your talking about. I just found out the yellow perch have to be 9" in MD. I won't be fishing for yellow perch any more until the large ones show up.


----------



## sunil838 (Aug 18, 2015)

I think you are talking about the bring in the GPS point 38.544957, -75.718736. Is this it ?


----------

